# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Аренда самолета анонимно

## Валенсия

Нужна анонимная аренда частного самолета, в особенности интересует полный бизнес класс.
Так вот, нужны советы более опытного народа в сфере аренды самолета. И интересует главный вопрос связанный с тем куда имеет смысл обратится для того чтоб найти в аренду воздушного судна. Так что скажите по этому поводу, выскажите свое мнение по поводу аренды.

----------


## Аманда

Есть в принципе говоря фирмы которые оказывают подобные услуги, причем стоит наверное заметить что подобных предложении достаточно много и дело выбора именно в ваших руках.
Если же говорить о предложениях у нас в Минске, то вроде как фирму Bysky многие обсуждают и рекомендуют в интернете. Собственно вот https://bysky.by/special-offers их спец предложение на перелет, под названием Empty Legs, думаю вам имеет смысл с ним ознакомится.

----------

